# race results from gregs southside raceway



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

race resulte from jan 27th 

indy cars 

1st john s 117
2nd kerry 115
3rd richard 113
4th corky 110
5th bruce 110
6th jon 109
7th rick s 108
8th darrell 105
9th russ 104
10th greg 82
11th phil 76


flexis 

1st jon 123
2nd john s 121
3rd phil 117
4th richard 116
5th darrell 112
6th corky 109
7th russ 109
8th bruce 108
9th kerry 107
10th rod 105
11th ricks s 104
12th luke 77


fcrs 

1st jon 108
2nd corky 106
3rd phil 106
4th kerry 104
5th richard 104
6th john s 103
7th bruce 102
8th russ 102
9th darrell 102
10th rick s 99
11th rod 97
12th luke 83


hard bodys 

1st john s 151
2nd phil 149
3rd kerry 148
4th jon 147
5th corky 146
6th richard 142
7th rick s 142
8th bruce 142
9th rod 137
10th russ 135
11th darrell 131
12th luke 122


enjoy:smile2:0


----------

